# Sick Leuc... Help!



## DrAzura (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, I have a couple of adult Leuc's that I have had for over a year and they have been doing well until just a few days ago I noticed one acting strange. This adult Leuc was sitting on a bromeliad with his Left front and hind legs hovering over the plant and resting his weight on his right side. I then observed him acting sluggish and his back seems to be a bit curved. He has not lost weight as of yet and I am unsure what could be the cause of his symptoms. 


















Here is what has changed over the last two weeks. I had ordered other juvenile Leucs that I had quarantined for about a month. I recently rebuilt a terrarium with a fake rock waterfall background. After setting up the viv I placed all the Leucs in the tank together. One of the Juveniles died about a week after being in the new tank and the same day I found my adult acting sick. So I am thinking the tank is the culprit? 


































Viv materials - 100% Silicone, Styrofoam, Laytex based Dryloc, Nontoxic craft paint, Great Stuff expanding foam (red can), Quikrete Hydraulic Cement (which I read was non-toxic when set), and embedded some small sand pebbles. Also in the tank was ABG mix and Mosses from Josh's Frogs, A Brom from a local Lowes (Washed and soil removed pryor to instal) and some Aquarium plants sold a Pet'smart. 

I tested the pH of the water after 24 hours after set-up (w/o frogs) at a safe neutral 6.5-7.5 range. The original water added was spring water. I have also tested the pH several time since with all in the same range. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you removed them from the tank to see if they improve?


----------



## DrAzura (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I removed them all to a sterilite plastic container with moist sphag... I think I may also separate the one adult to his own container to provide privacy and reduce stress.


----------



## DrAzura (Feb 15, 2011)

I spoke with Zackery at Josh's Frogs (where I got the juvinile Leucs) Friday afternoon and he said he thought it was environmental. He recommended that I remove everything from the tank except the background. Let it dry out for two weeks and then re-plant/terrace. 

If I do this I think I will also wait a month or two to see the plants grow in before adding the frogs back. ...but for now I am going to see if removing them to the sterilite tanks will solve the problem.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That sounds like good advice. Hope it goes well!


----------



## DrAzura (Feb 15, 2011)

I lost the adult... no outside trauma or wasting evident. Must be chemical or internal disease state. The other Adult is doing very well. This sucks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Good news that the other seems ok, though.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear and hope all the others stay well.


----------



## DrAzura (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish there was a "canary in the coal mine" to test out new Terrariums/Vivs... Like a snail or some inexpensive insect. Any ideas?


----------

